# Powder coating in Perth



## danthes4man (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello, has anyone used perth powder coatings?

If so would you recommend them, or somewhere nearer to Inverness?

Would like to get my S4 wheels done over the winter.

Many thanks :wave:

DTM


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

i know of a great place in fife, only 49 minutes from Perth
Its in Leven called Kingdom Coatings


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

I used them to do my Subaru wheels the speed and finish is perfect although the colour match was way out. He had powder that he said was subaru gold but it was no where near it.

See below.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thats not gold thats yellow!


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

jerry318 said:


> i know of a great place in fife, only 49 minutes from Perth
> Its in Leven called Kingdom Coatings


Seconded, just used them to powdercoat my winter wheels. Good choice of colours, quick turnaround and very good price.

Note they have moved to bigger premises in Leslie now though (which is slightly closer to Inverness!)


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Alzay said:


> I used them to do my Subaru wheels the speed and finish is perfect although the colour match was way out. He had powder that he said was subaru gold but it was no where near it.
> 
> See below.


Did you get that done in Perth or Leven?


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Ravinder said:


> Did you get that done in Perth or Leven?


Perth, although the colours wrong his work is first class.


----------



## danthes4man (Oct 26, 2008)

Many thanks, will probably give him a shout over the winter months

Cheers

DTM


----------



## ntynan528 (Aug 20, 2009)

If you don't mind me asking how much was the powder coating?


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

ntynan528 said:


> If you don't mind me asking how much was the powder coating?


£50 per wheel, it was blasted,tyres removed refitted and balanced too. Dropped the car off at 9am and go it back at 4pm.


----------



## Beef-Mc (Jun 12, 2008)

Stevoraith said:


> Seconded, just used them to powdercoat my winter wheels. Good choice of colours, quick turnaround and very good price.
> 
> Note they have moved to bigger premises in Leslie now though (which is slightly closer to Inverness!)


Quick thread hijack, you don't know the new address of this place do you?


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

It's the building in this picture with 'homes' at the end of the sign;
google map

You should be able to zoom out from there to see where it is.

If you come out of Leslie heading towards Scotlandwell, take the first turn on your left which is signposted for 'Rory's fencing' and 'castle sheds' (or something like that!) and follow right to the bottom of the road.
There's a front door on the unit with a reception area but it's usually locked so just go in the big sliding doors on the side.

Edit- in fact, I've just found a business card.
Adress is Unit 2, Strathenry Mill, Leslie, KY6 3HU.
01333 439943


----------



## ntynan528 (Aug 20, 2009)

Jerry318. Did you get your paras coated from this place?


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

ntynan528 said:


> Jerry318. Did you get your paras coated from this place?


Yes I did, previously had them dome at Chameleon in Glasgow, to start with they were spot on but started to bubble after 6 months

Kingdom Coatings work is spot on and no issues at all:thumb:


----------



## ntynan528 (Aug 20, 2009)

Cheers, did you get them done to original spec or was it you who had them done silver with the flake in it.


----------

